# Playground



## Crazydad (Aug 3, 2008)

Wondering what everyone thought about these. Taken by my 81/2yr old daughter on our old P&S.

I think she has a good eye....

1.






2.


----------



## Battou (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm inclined to agree, great start for a youngin.....I thinks she might out grow that P-Shooter as quick as her shoes. Perhaps it's time for an AE-1 :thumbup:


----------



## Crazydad (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks! She does want her own camera for her birthday, hopefully I can steer her away from the "pink one"....


----------



## toofpaste (Aug 4, 2008)

There...just get her that.


----------



## Crazydad (Aug 4, 2008)

Actually, I was thinking of wrapping my D60 and getting myself a D3 (I wish!)


----------



## Battou (Aug 4, 2008)

Seriously consider that AE-1 or something of the same era from Canon. Full out SLR, that are seriously inexpencive and easily replaceable if something unfortunate should happen to it. This applies not only to the bodies but also the lenses, Wile most Canon shooters around here are paying three and four hundred bucks for a 50mm 1.4 I'm paying twenty to thirty for the 50mm 1.4 on the obsolete FD mount.

Granted, It's a manual film camera, She'll not have all those digital "aids" and will have to learn how to use it and take her time with it and not just keep shooting till it looks good like I see people do today (including my self on occation). And besides she'll still have the handmedown P-Shooter to run test shots with before commiting a shot to film right (I assume it's a digital).

At her age it's about your budget and the older FD mount Canons have tremendous bang for the buck, and you will still be able to hold on to some money for your own equipment investment. Professionals where using them in the 60's 70's 80's and into the 90's and now they're being replaced with EOSes and the FD and EF mounts are not interchangable with each other without adapters.


----------



## Crazydad (Aug 4, 2008)

Battou said:


> Granted, It's a manual film camera, She'll not have all those digital "aids" and will have to learn how to use it and take her time with it and not just keep shooting till it looks good like I see people do today (including my self on occation). And besides she'll still have the handmedown P-Shooter to run test shots with before commiting a shot to film right (I assume it's a digital).


 
That is a very good point, thanks. You are right, back in the day when I had my Nikon 6006, I did take my time on most shots to make sure I got it right.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Battou (Aug 5, 2008)

Crazydad said:


> That is a very good point, thanks. You are right, back in the day when I had my Nikon 6006, I did take my time on most shots to make sure I got it right.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.



No problem, I once said 



Battou said:


> heatherwilkerson said:
> 
> 
> > I am "pro hobbiest" as many say.  I say I am a beginner that is still learning her camera.  I got the Nikon D80 after owning two other point and shoot digital cameras and using a 35mm SLR.  I am planning for the future.  I currently do a few of my friend's and family's portraits.  I am also doing a wedding for a family member and they are very aware of my "lack" of experience.  Any suggestions?
> ...



And I ment that.

I believe firmly, the best photography learning tools are older film cameras and the ability to have the lenses needed to acomplish the goal. Trying to force one lens to do it all defeats the purpose of owning an SLR in this day and age, and all the luxories modern cameras have (be they P&S or SLR or dSLR) can lead to bad habits and/or teach nothing of true value to a _true_ beginner. 

Patients is an asset, Knowing ones apereture and focusing rings are powerful experience, almost still a must have, even in todays photography. 

I recommended Canon because Unlike Nikon the old lenses don't fit current bodies so they are available at a fraction of the price of a Nikon equivalent of the same era usually. I shoot Canon FD glass, and I can assure you that a well kept FD lens is just as sharp as it's EF counterpart when properly focused and you can get three or four different primes for the cost of one EF prime.


----------

